# Ich hab UTF-8, Perl und Python wollen ISO [reopen]

## musv

Seit der Umstellung von Iso-8859-1 auf UTF-8 bekomm ich beim Compilieren von Python-Sachen folgende Meldung:

```
sh: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (de_DE@euro)
```

Die ganzen Perlpakete melden was analoges:

```
LANGUAGE = de_DE@euro,

LC_ALL = de_DE@euro,

LANG = "de_DE@euro"

are supported and installed on your system.

perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
```

Beide haben natürlich recht. Mit de_DE@euro sollte das System nichts mehr anfangen können, da ich ja schon vor Ewigkeiten auf 

```
LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="de"
```

umgestellt hab. Bei /etc/locale.gen steht drin:

```
de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8

pt_BR.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

Ein grep auf das gesamte /etc-Verzeichnis nach "euro" bringt mir nichts, was irgendwie mit den locale-Umgebungsvariablen oder der Lokalisierung zu tun haben könnte. Ich weiß nicht, woher Python und Perl das de_DE@euro holen. Es existiert aber definitiv nichts im /etc-Verzeichnis damit.

Wie krieg ich Python und Perl dazu, ebenfall UTF-8 zu akzeptieren? Alle bisherigen Tipps, die ich gefunden hab, sagen mir, ich soll:

```
dpkg-reconfigure localeconf
```

ausführen, was unter Gentoo wohl eher zu einer Fehlermeldung führt. Reemerge der Python- und Perlsachen bringt gar nichts in der Hinsicht. Auch nach dem 10. Update von Perl kommt die Fehlermeldung noch.Last edited by musv on Mon Jul 06, 2009 11:03 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Necoro

Hast du nach dem Ändern der /etc/locale.gen auch locale-gen ausgeführt?

----------

## musv

Jap, bestimmt 10x. Das Problem besteht schon seit mehreren Monaten.

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

AFAIK

soll genau aus diesem Grund 

```
LC_ALL="was auch immer"
```

nicht gesetzt werden.

Ich hatte mich auch lange Zeit gefragt was es mit

 *Quote:*   

> Warnung: Vom Gebrauch von LC_ALL wird energisch abgeraten, da diese Variable später nicht einfach überschrieben werden kann. Bitte benutzen Sie es nur zum Testen und setzen Sie es niemals in einer Startdatei.

  aus

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/guide-localization.xml

auf sich hat,

habe dann aber mal irgendwo gelesen das beim neubau, oder ein Update von Perl damit Probleme geben könnte.

/edit

Rechtschreibung

MfG

----------

## musv

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> soll genau aus diesem Grund 
> 
> ```
> LC_ALL="was auch immer"
> ```
> ...

 

Thx, das war's.

Edit: War's wohl doch nicht. LC_ALL gibt's nicht mehr, aber Perl meldet weiterhin die Fehlermeldung. Und so wie's aussieht (bzw. wie Google meint), stehen da noch eine ganze Menge anderer Leute auf dem Schlauch.

----------

